# E-Mailweiterleitung mit Exchange und Outlook



## Trymon (24. April 2002)

Hallo,

ich weis zwar nicht ob das ganz hier rein passt aber ich habe keine bessere Stelle gefunden.

Kann man über Outlook eine E-Mailweiterleitung aktivieren die der Exchange-Server übernimmt. Meines wissens nach funktioniert die weiterleitung sonst nur wenn auch der entsprechende Rechner eingeschaltet ist und Outlook gestartet ist. Die einzige Methode die ich sonst kenne ist am Exchange-Server die Umleitung immer manuell ein- und auszuschalten. Das nervt auf die dauer.


----------



## SirNeo (25. April 2002)

So weit ich das weiß ist das nicht ohne weiters möglich, der Exchange-Server übernimmt keine Einstellungen von Outlook, habe das auch mal versucht. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich sehe ist die das du eine Weiterleitung auf dem Server einrichtest, unter UNIX kannst du E-Mails weiterleiten per forward befehl. Per Outlook geht es nur wenn du ständig online bist, wobei die Regeln in Outlook meiner Meinung nach nicht 100%ig zuverlässig sind.


----------



## Trymon (25. April 2002)

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch meinen Chef dazu bewegen eine Unix-kiste anzuschaffen. Oder wenigstens Linux. 
Naja danke für den Versuch dann werde ich doch weiter die Mails manuell Umleiten wenn der Boss auf Geschäftsreise ist.


----------



## Eyewitness (25. April 2002)

Es gibt unter Outlook einen "Regelassistenten" für Abwesenheitsregeln, wo Du automatische Weiterleitungen einstellen kannst. Schau mal unter Extras. Da siehst Du alles notwendige.


----------



## Trymon (29. April 2002)

Den Regelassistenten kenne ich. Aber es klappt bei mir im Firmennetzwerk nicht.


----------



## dfd1 (30. April 2002)

Was habt ihr dann für ein Firmennetzwerk?? Unser Netzwerk ist Win 2k + Win NT teilweise gemischt mit Exchange-Server. Aber der Forward funzt problemlos...


----------



## Trymon (2. Mai 2002)

Zur Zeit noch ein WIN NT 4 mit Win 98. Wird aber bald umgestellt. Bin mal gespannt wieviele Benutzer nicht meckern. Ich zähl lieber die, sind weniger. 
Ich werde das mit dem Regelassistenten nochmal ausprobieren vielleicht wollte mich der Rechner auch nur verarschen.


----------

